# fu style tai chi...



## taitsechien (Feb 5, 2008)

have there been any threads regarding fu style tai chi... i'm currently training in it in park city utah... would like to know peoples feelings towards it..? how it compares to different internal systems and so on..?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2008)

Other than I think its origin is Chen Taiji and Bagua I don&#8217;t know much about it. I think it is the Taiji style the Bow Sim Mark teaches as well

EDIT

That was quick (webfu strikes again) but still not close, just closer than Saratoga and I know nothing about this school and it is on the Vermont side.

BAO TAK FAI TAI CHI INSTITUTE
http://www.iptaichi.org/


----------

